# Will It Be Enough? Venturing Into The Unknown...



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey guys! Been gone for a few weeks now... been super busy...

SO I have been looking into buying a new tank and one kinda "fell" into my lap. I will be getting a 150 gallon tank...stand...canopy...light...filter... gravel.. chems...media..food.. heaters...powerheads... all kinds of stuff... for a meager $400.

Bottom line is... the filter is a Rena Filstar...the 4 tray one that is just about a year old. Now they are called the XL version I guess. But they filter up to a 265gallons. So do you guys think this will be good enough for now until I add on another filter? (I will have 2x 8" reds in there and feeders and prolly a huge pleco)

Will this filter alone work out until I buy a second one and add more fish???

What do you all think?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I would buy a bigger filter personally. Something like an FX5

I used an Xp3 on my 55 gallon tanks, they are great, but I wouldnt think its enough for that size of tank.


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Thats the filter I want to buy, but its gonna have to wait a few months... I can always hook my 306 up along with the XP4 until i can buy the fx6

thanks for the input aegir


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

FX5 would definitely be the way to go for a 150 gallon tank!...


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Damn those things are expensive... maybe it will take longer to get this tank going than I thought...lol


----------

